# Roger's sculpture



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

You mentioned in your tag on the freeform sculpture it was made from used manzanita. I went to the woodsource and they had never heard of it. Is it a plastic material or some other medium? Jockmike2


----------



## mike (Aug 7, 2006)

Manzanita
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Manzanitas are a subgenus of the genus Arctostaphylos. They are evergreen shrubs or small trees present in the chaparral biome of western North America, where they occur from southern British Columbia in Canada, Washington to California and New Mexico in the United States, and throughout much of northern and central Mexico. They are characterised by smooth, orange or red bark and stiff, twisting branches. There are about 60 species of manzanita, ranging from ground-hugging coastal and mountain species to small trees up to 6m tall. Manzanitas bloom in the winter to early spring and carry berries in spring and summer. The berries and flowers of most species are edible, though not particularly tasty.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks roger


----------

